# Saving Fur for Nest Boxes



## figsonwheels (Mar 31, 2013)

We have two litters right now, the kits are 12 days old and are all doing great and both boxes are filled with fur.  We have another doe who should kindle in two weeks.  The last 2 times she kindled, she did not pull fur.  I tried wool roving last time and she pushed that out of the next.  I'm wondering if I can collect some of the excess fur from the other next boxes to save for her box in case she doesn't pull fur again.  Will this doe reject another doe's fur?


----------



## DianeS (Mar 31, 2013)

Go ahead and try. She may like it or she may not. Other options include cotton balls pulled apart into little pieces, or dryer lint.


----------



## animalmom (Apr 1, 2013)

I've not had a doe reject, or remove fur in the nest box because it wasn't hers.  During the summer I always save the shed fur from all the rabbits while I groom.  It is good to have on hand for those nest boxes that look a little sparse.


----------



## BunnyRabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

I used my American Fuzzy Lop's wool that I pulled out while grooming her. It worked great and the mom didn't have a problem with it.


----------

